

A Supercomputer in Every Backpack - cemery
http://speirs.org/blog/2011/8/28/a-supercomputer-in-every-backpack.html

======
2arrs2ells
The RMS anecdote is worth calling out:

 _Incidentally, this was the first time that I have ever been actively heckled
during a talk. Despite conducting a rather loud personal conversation at the
back of the hall during most of my talk, then giving me a massive thumbs-down
gesture as I wrapped up, Richard Stallman decided he had heard enough and
proceeded to take over the Q &A session for a bit of a dyspeptic rant about
the 'iBad' and how Apple was subjugating children everywhere for their own
evil ends._

